

Why San Francisco is tech's utopia - abbasmehdi
http://money.cnn.com/2011/10/17/technology/startups/silicon_valley_promised_land/
They make a point about the Bay Area by giving numbers for California.
======
abbasmehdi
Funny they make the case for the Bay Area with numbers for all of California.

